# Franchi O/U



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

I am looking for feedback on the Franchi O/Us.....specifically the Renaissance. I like the gun but have never owned a Franchi or an O/U. Would this be a good way to go or is Beretta, Browning, Ruger, etc a better way to go for an O/U? Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Franchi for year has made some fine shot guns. all the others you mentioned are also very good shot guns. You can't go wrong with any of them I feel.

Were I in the market for a new OU I would look to Ithica and their new OU.

 Al


----------



## dogknott (Mar 6, 2009)

It's hard to beat a Beretta or Browning, and the Franchi's are'nt much cheaper price wise, we have a local gun store that has Rennesance, but has'nt sold many so I have'nt seen them in action.


----------



## hattles (Sep 28, 2009)

Franchi has been making fine shotguns for over 140 years. They are now part of the Benelli family and are ultimately owned by Beretta.
I have a beautiful Ducks Unlimited 12ga Franchi Renaissance Classic I am selling in the classified section, listed 9/28/09 and the only reason I am selling it is to buy a new Benelli Vinci.

I did shoot my first 25 with it in skeet. Love it, but won't take it into the duck blind.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the older Alcione. I like the Franchi and have not had any problems since I bought it almost 8 years ago. I have not tried the Renaissance, but would bet it too is a very nice shotgun. I like mine so well I bought an I-12 last year also.


----------

